# Clockworkmod is using up 18 gigs?



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

So the other day i noticed that i had around 3 gigs of space left and so i went about delete things i dont use anymore. To my surprise it says that clockwork mod takes up 18 gigs and i was wondering if that is normal? is it possible to get a version that takes up WAAAAYY less space?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

The app itself or the folder on the sdcard?

Did you check your backups folder to see how many backups may be in there?


----------



## MechanicalMind (May 10, 2012)

That space it's taking up is all of the Nandroid backups you've made. Consider deleting ones you don't need any more or transferring across to your PC and deleting. Nandroids normally take up around 1gb a time


----------



## guod2002 (Nov 25, 2011)

MechanicalMind said:


> That space it's taking up is all of the Nandroid backups you've made. Consider deleting ones you don't need any more or transferring across to your PC and deleting. Nandroids normally take up around 1gb a time


This. I had around 13 GB of old backups in CWM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

MechanicalMind said:


> That space it's taking up is all of the Nandroid backups you've made. Consider deleting ones you don't need any more or transferring across to your PC and deleting. Nandroids normally take up around 1gb a time


ahh thank you so much! lol apparently i had 17 nandroids and im deleting them now haha


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah those things will get you every time, I used to keep a lot until I found that out so now I try and only keep a couple. One stock rooted in case I need to go to Verizon or something and then a couple of my gave roms.

Boot manager is even worse I think, I had like my phone rom and 3 slots and it was taking up over half my space. Why could they not have just given us some damn removable storage?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MechanicalMind (May 10, 2012)

blackguy101 said:


> ahh thank you so much! lol apparently i had 17 nandroids and im deleting them now haha


Ouch! 17 is a lot!

Agree that we should have had expandable storage on this thing. Damn shame.

Was actually recommended a good app at the weekend, I had no idea what was talking up all my storage... so ran this app and found crap like greader pro taking up 2gb in cached news feeds! Well worth a look this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.diskusage


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I usually keep less than 5 backups. I'm a person who loves to run on a clean install, so my only backups are usually from my current ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I have 2 backups. my latest, good working, stable build, and stock rooted. 
i also dont feel like making a backup every time i flash a new ROM. i am so used to doing a stock clean install, its no big deal to just re-install the ROM again...lol


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Just so you know, I believe on the galaxy nexus each nandroid backup takes about a gig of space. I just checked on my phone, averaging roughly between 900 and 1000 MB


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Just as an FYI, TWRP backups can take up a bit less space. I have over a gig of apps and data (pre-cached map areas, etc.). A backup for me is about 799 MB thanks to TWRP's comprssion.


----------

